# Codes and Standards - Thursday.



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

Cool. thanks Frank. Could you explain the six gang switch... We hard wire all that stuff, The fridge plugs in. Drywallers fill our boxes the world around.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Andy.

All appliances - say within a kitchen - though this can apply to any situation, have a socket behind them into which the appliance is plugged.Over the counter top you would have a single Double Pole switch - usually engraved - to switch of the appliance sockedt without the need to pull it out to disconnect. Or just for safety etc - or perhaps before going on holiday. In this instance the isolator is a six gang type. Made up of grid switches and a single cover plate. Again engraved with the appliance it serves.The plate is appx 6" square but can be any size really to suit the number of isolating switches.
I didn't photograph the switch too well but I am changing my kitchen at home so I will post pictures when it is complete in a week or so. The situation will be similar.

Frank


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Where do you get these plates engraved, Frank? Do electricians have the engraving equipment, or does your supply house do this for you? We can get plates engraved here in the US, but it takes a couple weeks normally. Plates are seldom engraved, except by special request, and normally only on a commercial jobs for certain special switches.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Marc.

You can buy over the counter - ready engraved switches etc for most applications.Or, if you buy enough- then the manufacturer will supply them engraved to your specification. Either on the plate or on the switch. Whatever you wish.For that special job there are engraving companies in every town and the turnover is usually 3/4 days. For my kitchen job I won't have the switches engraved. The plates will be nickel chrome and I think engraving will cheapen the finish.

Frank


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

Fascinating... and no, I'm not being facetious. I just think it's cool.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I think If I taped my boxes on the rough I'd fail inspection. Do you have to go back after inspection and tape over them?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Electricians in the UK self certify their work. You are your own inspector. You are inspected only once each year from a job selection that you give the inspector to view.

Frank


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

frank said:


> Electricians in the UK self certify their work. You are your own inspector. You are inspected only once each year from a job selection that you give the inspector to view.
> 
> Frank


 
Frank
Would you mind giving some more detail as to how the inspections work in your area? Also what would happen if you were to fail the said inspection, etc...


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, I bet the licensing requirements are pretty tough over there, huh?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Pierre

It's pretty simple really. To operate as an electrician in the UK you can work outside of an organisation known as The National Inspection Council for Electrical Installation Contracting - or you can operate within it.

If you are outside the scheme you will fall foul of the Electricity at Work Act and The Health and Safety Directives applicable for all works not residential. If the works are residential then the above applies plus an inspection by the local building department of the Town/City Hall.

If you are inside the scheme then you must qualify technically and also show knowledge of the current Regulations. They are very comprehensive , technical and legislative.Designing - installing and fully testing your work is undertaken without the need for an independent inspector. You undertake and confirm the installation and test results to the British Standard and give copies of your finding/results to the NICEIC/Customer/Yourself.The work can be inspected at any time by the Inspector - and they do check in minute detail.But only once a year, Usually 3 jobs. This level of scrutiny gives you full authority to guarantee your work to the standards required for all installations. Domestic.Commercial.Industrial.

If you only undertake home work you can self certify your works on the same basis as above but to a much lesser level of skill level of technical and legislative expertise. The certificates of authority that you issue are valid only for such types of minor or domestic works. OR. If you wish you can have the local municipality building dept inspector check the job for a fee. In any event it is illegal to do works in a domestic setting (with reservations) without notifying the municipality.

If you fail to come up to standard you are normally given a chance to make good your failings but subsequent failings will see you removed from the role and a good chance of a visit to the court house.

Frank


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

Isn't it fascinating that we in the USA essentially self certify ( yes we are inspected, but around here they aren't very thorough) but we don't do all the tests that our UK brothers do. I've NEVER seen a meger in the last year of commercial work and never even HEARD of a megger in 7 years wiring houses. I've wired a thousand??? new homes, and had MAYBE three red tags for silly stuff that I assume was to show the inspector was writing SOME red tags. Is it because i'm some hot stuff electrician??? I think not!:whistling2: Understand that in my world Bryanjohn and Md shunk are the exception and not the rule!!!


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Frank, do you meg out every wire you pull?


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Everyone. It's obligatory and the results are noted on the test sheet.Just add l yard of wire to a circuit and out comes the Megger. Out comes the Earth Loop Impedance Tester ( not sure what you fella's would call it). Out comes the continuity tester. So essentially we look for:

Insulation values for all cores. In Mohms
Continuity of ground conductor.In ohms 
Value in ohms of ground loop return path of 
circuit via mains supply 
Plus check of main earthing/overload protection of circuit.
And if the circuit is RCD(GFI) protected. Out comes the RCD trip tester to test the trip time value in mS


Frank


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

It is amazing that electrical codes other than the USA (according to thread posts) are more lax, yet you go to such lengths to validate your work. Maybe it is a tradeoff?
Keep up the diligent work.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks.

Got today all the information needed to qualify for the New Regulations (17th Edition) coming into force January. The upgrade course will cost me £295 - 00 (appx $600) and goodness knows how much night school time? At least I am better of than some that have no Reg's passes at all (16th Edition). They have to study ALL the regs and the cost for this is £495 - 00 (appx $800) and 13 weeks night school at 3 hours a night. Been there. Done that. Never again. Getting too long in the old tooth.

Frank


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, I bet it takes you guys FOREVER to wire a house!


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

I'll bet it does take a while. Megging is no picknick.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Actually the meggering only takes 60 seconds, its the preparation and restoration that eats your lunch!


----------

